# Can Chasing With Rocks



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As you can probably tell, I'm a little obsessed with shooting big rocks. I've made a few can chasing videos before (here's one, and another) but never tried it with rocks. The new camera angle is to show the manner in which I shoot stones from a different angle and to keep the camera out of harm's way.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE! Now its "pyramid" time, I am sure that would be challanging

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> NICE! Now its "pyramid" time, I am sure that would be challanging
> 
> LGD


Oooooooo.....
A challenge!
Maybe with paint cans


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> NICE! Now its "pyramid" time, I am sure that would be challanging
> 
> LGD


Oooooooo.....
A challenge!
Maybe with paint cans








[/quote]

OH YEAH.. I would pay to see that.. get yourself a tarp and then you could sell it as slingshot art...

I will be waiting for that vid.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats how i spent part of my childhood, shooting cans. we used to use the tin cans for veggies though . lasted longer . one time i got lazy of going after the can that i attached a fishing line to it to reel it in after it got a bit far .


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That second can got whopped! I love it when they scoot like that. It's settled, I'm making a rock chucker.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've spent the last two days at the river chasing cans across the gravel beds. It's a lot of fun even though I'm a bit more 
prone to fork hits.


----------

